# large bathroom mirror



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

we are remodeling the master bathroom to include a new sink, paint, and other cosmetic touch ups. The objective is to complete this task as inexpensive as possible since we are moving in about a year or two. I am going to reuse the vanity and simply replace the sink top surface. 

The issue I have is the sink is 61" wide. The mirror is the same width and goes all the way up to the ceiling. Since the ceiling is 9ft tall, I can estimate the mirror must be approximately 72" tall. I don't really want to remove the mirror and replace it due to the hassle and cost. Therefore I am trying to find ways to "dress" it up a little. 

The edges are ugly and I considered getting some moulding or ornate trip and put on a border to give the appearance of a frame. Any comments on this approach...or other ideas???

3 out of the 4 sides are flush with the top of the sink, side wall, and ceiling. The other side is open. This is where I might add a filler piece of wood to take up the thickness fo the mirror itself, or get creative with the router. 

There is a small metal rail on the bottom side of the mirror. I originally thougth this was for decoration and would remove it to allow for my trim work to resemble a frame. However now I am wondering if this rail serves a purpose to secure the mirror to the wall. I assume the mirror was adhered to the wall becuase it seems very solid and stable around the edges and in the middle. Plus a mirror this size has to be heavy requiring some type of permanent mount. 

The bottom of the mirror and the rail sit lower than the backsplash, which means the sink is not flush against the wall, but sits out the equivalent thickness of the mirror and the rail. It is not very good craftsmanship, and therefore that is why I want to "dress" it up for better appearance. 

Any one have any suggestions, comments, or other creative ideas for simple, yet inexpensive remodeling?


----------



## CarpenterJim (Feb 26, 2008)

The "rail' on the bottom of the mirror is for support, do not remove it! 
You will have to somehow incorporate the mirror into the backsplash/molding. Do a search on the net for "VANITY MIRRORS" or something like that, you will find something


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I came to the same conclusion. Rather than dig myself into a hole and create potential for disaster, I think I might use the router to remove enough wood on the back end of the moulding to account for the dimension of the "rail". This way the support is not sacrificed and the moulding can sit flush. Thansk for the suggestions. 

Any other feedback or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## randalg (Jul 21, 2006)

DK75, I saw an project in a magazine that showed ways to dress up mirrors. They did it using double sided automotive tape. Make any style you want and just tape them in place. I haven't tried it, but it looked good. Might be a cheap option.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

For mirrors that are desilvering on the edges. You can get mirror boarder that goes around the perimeter. (You might need a professional to cut it.) And I know that some of these have a bevel on the boarder as well.


----------

